# Who's got Elecsol battery?



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I Have

According to this link (scroll to last Post)
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/Motorhomes/Motorhome-Matters/ELECSOL-BATTERY/31742/

they've "gone"

Can anyone confirm/enlighten/elucidate ?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes gone


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Andy. Do you reckon if they were bought from a retailer, that retailer will honour any Warranty? (Sale of Goods Act and all that)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> (Sale of Goods Act and all that)


If whoever you bought it from has gone so have your rights under the Sale of Goods Act, as your contract was with the departed and no one else.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes as above. seller is only responsible for 12 months, further warranty was from Elecsol
I have 2 myself with 7 yr warranty but K sarasara


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It's a wonder they stayed in business so long, they were so rude and would not open letters etc. 

Andy


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Telbell, 

The five year warranty offered by Elecsol was not a guarantee of longevity, its purpose was to cover you against manufacturing defects causing failure which is the same warranty all other battery manufacturers offer irrespective of years offered; the five year warranty was more of a marketing tool than a tangible benefit. This extended warranty was only valid directly with Elecsol directly provided the warranty card was completed and submitted to them with proof of purchase however your statutory rights remain of course should you wish to pursue this with the retailer.

It is more likely, although not a given that external factors are more likely to cause failure; care and maintenance with a charging regime are very important with all batteries to maximise life and performance.

Possible causes of failure which could contribute to failure but would not be a direct fault of the battery are;

Overcharging
Faulty charger
Faulty solar regulator
Running the battery flat through use
Leaving the battery to run flat
Not topping up the cells on a maintanence battery
Exceeding the cyclic charge/discharge life
Incorrect battery choice, i.e. using high current products which are beyond the batteries design specification

To determine what caused a battery to fail requires it to be thoroughly tested, equipment many retailers don't carry due to its very high value but we can call on our battery supplier Manbat to test for us for example.

What are the symptoms that have led you to believe your battery is faulty?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> seller is only responsible for 12 months,


SoGA says "up to 6 years" :wink:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Stanner is right with his comments, and as he clearly indicates this is 'up to' 6 years not 6 years and additionally within 6 months its the sellers responsibility to prove fault, outside of six months the onus is on the buyer.

SOGA is a lot more complicated than people realise; theres an excellent document here which clearly explains everything; http://www.oft.gov.uk/shared_oft/738369/738375/OFT002_SOGA_explained.pdf

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have them Telbell, they came with the van.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"What are the symptoms that have led you to believe your battery is faulty? "

Absolutely none-and I've re-read my initial Post and don't think I've said that :wink: 

It was a general "what if" question and thus far my (Elecsol) batteries seem to be working ok

Interestingly, from what Chris at Premier has said, it seems unlikely that in any case a consumer/owner would ever prove a faulty battery as there are so many reasons why that consumer may have been responsible for the fault! :roll: .......(or no doubt the supplier would say!)

Cabby- no- mine wasn't fitted with Elecsol at purchase.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

my original batteries failed within 3 months and they fitted new batteries without any quibble, they were elecs. had no problems with them but now coming up to nearly 5 years old.

cabby


----------

